# citrate of magnesia



## Trying not to break it (Nov 21, 2005)

hi everone,  dug this one sun.  it's 8" tall, 2 3/4" across base.  embossed solution, citrate, of, magnesia.  base embossed m in circle (md. glass co.) , 3. L.  any information on age or any possible value would be appreciated,   thanks,   rhona


----------



## capsoda (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Rhona, Those things are fairly common and come in many different designs.I've sold most of the fancy ones for 10 bucks but there are cobalt and green ones that go for much more. Yours dates to the 20s and 30s.


 Warren- Glad to be here


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 22, 2005)

hi warren,  thanks for looking and the information. would this be consider plain or a little fancy?  thanks again,  rhona


----------



## madman (Nov 23, 2005)

hey rhona, id say late 20tys on the date, that bottle would be considered plain, ive seen so many variations of magnesia bottles, heres a couple of fancyer ones  mike


----------



## capsoda (Nov 23, 2005)

Madman is right, most have fancy script. Some have quilted or diamond patterns and instructions. Yours is the only one I've seen that had just  block lettering on it.


----------



## Caretaker maine (Nov 23, 2005)

heretwo differant styles, one with a blob top the other with a cap


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 24, 2005)

hi mike, warren & caretaker maine,  thanks for the inf. and sharing your finds. i just notice mine is the only one to have the word solution on it? nice finds,   rhona


----------



## kastoo (Nov 25, 2005)

They still sell Citrate of Magnesia in glass bottles.  I saw them at CVS drugs.  They come in green and clear.


----------



## sandie0548 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi everyone
 I'm new to this site and I don't have pictures of the bottles I dug up in my backyard *SOLUTION CITRATE MAGNESIA*  IT HAS A SCROLLED DESIGN ON IT, on the bottom it says *not to be reistered*, *re-filled*, around the top it says *patented "priof" * *registerd*.   If anyone can give me some information, I'd appreciate. I also found amber clorox bottles with the plugs, and other jars ink jars with brushes in them.

 thank you 
 Sandie


----------



## ronvae (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi Sandie,
 Welcome!  I've never found a Clorox bottle, but from the chatter on this forum, I understand they are common.  But I still think they look neat in the pictures.  You will always get the best feedback if you can post a picture--don't need a digital camera, you can have film developed to a CD & upload that to the web from your computer.  At any rate, is there any kind of maker's mark on the bottom of your citrate of magnesia?


----------



## sandie0548 (Dec 3, 2005)

Ronvae

 I will be puting pictures on soon.  On the bottom of the magnesia bottle it says
*NOT TO BE REFILLED IN THE CENTER OF THE BOTTOM IT SAYS REGISTERED * 

 sandie


----------



## madman (Dec 4, 2005)

hey sandie welcome to the forum lets see those pix mike


----------



## youngpup (Dec 9, 2005)

Sandie,
 Your clorox bottle was made from 1929-1939. Beginning in 1940 The Clorox Company began making Clorox bottles with threaded necks for screw tops, replacing the rubber stopper cork tops from the older bottles. If I could see a pic, I could narrow the year down somewhat for you.


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 4, 2006)

I know this is an old post but i have this one and i think this would be considered fancy[]. anyone have any idea of age or value


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 4, 2006)

Heres the neck. what type of closure would this be??


----------



## capsoda (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey Tony, I have never sold a citrate of magnesia bottle for less than $10 even though they list for less. The mesh design like yours I always sell for $15-$20 depending on if it is the one with all the instructions. There is a large variety of citrate bottles and they make a neat collection all on there own. There are also high end citrate of magnesia bottles. Cobalt, amber, green and a few pontiled.


----------



## madman (Jan 5, 2006)

hey tony cool bottle!! ive found a few like that,  the clousure was a metal cap with some kind of twisty thing  30tys on date?   mike


----------



## Tony14 (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for the words Mike.


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan (Aug 20, 2011)

I just bought a clear corker one with embossed crackle design above the dose instructions and half way up the neck.  
 It says: "Dose - Adults one half to one bottle as desired"
 "Children in proportion to age." 
 On the very lowest part of the bottle it says "For Sanitary reasons this bottle is not returnable"


----------

